# Is this an evap?



## Whatevs




----------



## Mummy23beauts

I would say evap because the line is not consistent like it’s thin on one side.. did it show in the time limit?


----------



## Whatevs

Mummy23beauts said:


> I would say evap because the line is not consistent like it’s thin on one side.. did it show in the time limit?

It did, which is why I'm not sure. But I think you're right


----------



## J890

Mummy23beauts said:


> I would say evap because the line is not consistent like it’s thin on one side.. did it show in the time limit?

Mine is the same 
I was 8 days late when I took this. I took several test with first response as well. One was very faint and one had nothing. So I’m on the same boat


----------



## KatBar

I'm not 100% sure since these tests can be dodgy, but I used two of these tests around 9dpo to 11 dpo with current pregnancy and they looked thin like that.. Fingers crossed fir you!


----------



## Ellybean

It looks positive to me but I don’t use clear blue. I use first response and am in the same boat. I can’t tell if this is an evap or not. Any idea?


----------



## Whatevs

Ellybean said:


> It looks positive to me but I don’t use clear blue. I use first response and am in the same boat. I can’t tell if this is an evap or not. Any idea?
> 
> View attachment 1102464

That's a tough one. I see what you're talking about but I don't see any color to it. I guess wait a day or two and test again. Although I know that's sometimes easier said than done. I wish you luck.

I'm going crazy wondering myself, so I'm probably going to pick up a first response or digital test tonight.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Blue dyes are notorious for evaps. I would try a pink dye test. Good luck :)


----------

